# Atlanta Retriever Club



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Has there been any word out of Atlanta today?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats to Wally and Sheryl Riffle and their dog Jack. Jack with his handler Charlie Moody won the Q today!!


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Im also interested in any updates AM/Open wise!

Thanks, 

Kory


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome, congrats to Wally and Sheryl! 
Jack was very sick when he was a pup, took him quite a while to get better. Charlie did a great job caring for him. And a great job training him.


----------



## Marthacole (May 23, 2009)

Q Results:

1st - 9; 2nd - 15; 3rd 23; 4th - 25; RJ - 2; Jams: 21, 12, 5, 4.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open call back to WB
2,4,5,7,10,11,12,14,20,26,28,31,36,40,42,44,54,55,56,62,66,69

22 Dogs


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Derby call backs to the 2nd

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,14,15


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Derby call back to the 3rd

1,2,3,4,5,6,9,11,12,13,14,15


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Q callbacks to water marks 3,4,5,10,12,14,20,21,22,29,32


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

lbbuckler said:


> Q callbacks to water marks 3,4,5,10,12,14,20,21,22,29,32


?????????????


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Derby call backs to the 4th 

1,6,9,11,12,13,14,15


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Donald Hatfield said:


> Derby call backs to the 4th
> 
> 1,6,9,11,12,13,14,15


Thanks for doing this, Donald!


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Any news on the am callbacks?


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

twmoore said:


> ?????????????


Yes very interesting. Only 25 dogs in the Q.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Open callbacks to 4th, 17 dogs. 2, 4, 5, 7, 11, 12, 14, 20, 26, 28, 31, 36, 44, 54, 56, 62, 69.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Wally and Charlie !!!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Am callbacks to 3rd, 20 dogs. 3, 5, 7, 10, 12, 14, 15, 18, 21, 24, 26, 35, 36, 38, 42, 45, 47, 48, 50, 55.


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Derby Results

1st. Dog 6
2nd. Dog 1
3rd. Dog 11
4th. Dog 9
RJ. Dog 15


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Donald for such quick updating!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard that the Open was late starting and only 4 dogs had run at about 11 cst. Looks like it will be mid afternoon before results.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, if the report of the placements in Q is correct, the HUGE CONGRATS to my good friend Swinton and Jazz on the 2nd! So very happy for you!!!


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz( Louie) won the Open!!!!
And qual for the National Open!!! 
Congrats to Mark and Suzanne Medford, 
My husband Russ Archer
Trainer Chris Ledford
What a great honor!!!
I am so happy today!!!
Can't wait to get my Louie & Sophie puppies home in a couple days!!!
Olga Archer


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mark, Suzanne and Chris!
Louie is an awesome dog!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

WAY to go Swinton and Chris! Louie wins the Open and his son, Jazz, takes a 2nd in the Q! That's a good weekend . . .

rita


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Way to go Louie and Chris! Im on cloud 9!


----------



## TML (Apr 11, 2011)

Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz (Louie) won the Open!!!! 
And qualified for the National Open!!! 
Congrats to owners Mark and Suzanne Medford, 
Trainer & Handler Chris Ledford
Puppies are available Whelped on 8/26/2001 …. Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz (Louie) X FC AFC Ridgeview’s Magic Trix (Trixie) 40 all age points with limited trialing.
2 Black Males are available
Puppies are doing great and playing with little stuffed Bennie Babies, pheasant and duck wings. $1000.00
[email protected]


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Results posted on Entry Express.


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congratulations Kyle! Big weekend with both dogs!

Bill B


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Congratulations on a great weekend, Kyle!


----------

